# California South Coast Retriever Club Field Trial/ Lost Hills,CA 10/ 18-20 /2013



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck to All !
Please post news on the trial if you can !


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have callbacks for the Open?


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open Call backs and Q results at tail gate!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

OPEN Callbacks to 2nd Series-34 dogs

2,8,10,12,15,16,17,19,20,22,23,26,28,30,32,36,37,38,39,41,43,44,46,47,48,52,53,54,55,56,58,59,61,62


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results:

!st GMPR Duffys Jazzed up Rippin Ruby O-Micah Duffy H-Mike Taylor

2nd Hells Canyon Ghost River Jezebel O-Rick Latham H-Mike Taylor

3rd Buckshot Sir Galahad O/H-Jewel Easter

4th Utah's Elite Mission For Ducks O-Doug Randazzo H-Mike Taylor

RJ Gridiron Creek Lady Antebellum O-Doyle Simons H-Mark Fredrick 

JAMs 2,3,9


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open Rotation1-15-45-30 Scratches 14 and 51


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Way to go Skyhigh retrievers in the Q. Congrats to Micah Duffy on Ruby's win.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

19 back to 3rd in the open... Second series was -  Double land blind with dry pop! Very technical, medium length. 
2, 8, 15, 19, 20, 23, 32, 36, 38, 39, 44, 47, 48, 52, 55.56, 59, 61 and 62.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open call backs to 4th...

2, 19, 20, 23, 38, 39, 44, 47, 55, 56, 59, and 61.

Amateur rotation

1-12-24-36

Amateur, dog 16 is a Scratch .


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call backs to the 3rd series-26 dogs

1,2,3,4,6,7,9,10,14,15,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,30,32,36,37

They are getting the water blind started today.

EDIT: Blind scrapped after two test dogs. Will start water blind the morning.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Go Lacy Go!(59)


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Annette said:


> Go Lacy Go!(59)


Yes, Go Lacy Go!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Every time I see Gordy Powers make a callback I get a smile on my face. Maybe I could say GGG, Go Gordy, Go.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

You are right Howard. I should have included Gordon and Cully Go getem! I did make notes that Cully was in the 3rd series Always rooting for Gordy. He is a training buddies.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone know the Open Results ?


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

Kimber won the Open and Lacey got fourth
I was there, but did not write anything down.

i'm sure Fred will have more details shortly
Debbie


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

All I know - Open Jerry won with Kimber..Mike Taylor 2nd, Tyson 3rd, Lacy 4th


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all. Good job Lacey. Super job Kimber.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Keep it up Lacy---the family is behind you all the way!!!!

Glenda


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Callbacks to Water Marks-16 dogs

1,3,4,17,18,19,20,21,22,25,26,28,30,32,36,37


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Yay, Lacey!!!
-Danielle


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st FC-AFC Go Margo O/H Mel Milton

2nd Azna's Blue Angel Megan O/H Ruth Ann Aud

3rd FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber O-Chris & Portia Hatch H-Chris

4th FC AFC Suncrest Quinoa O-Arnie & Linda Erwin H-Arnie

RJ FC AFC Citori's No Holds Barred O-Marion Stroud-Swingle/ Michael & Lynn Moore H-Michael Moore

JAMS 1,4,17,18,20,22,26,28,30,36,37


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Russ said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st FC-AFC Go Margo O/H Mel Milton
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all those placing in the Am and the Jams. An particularly to Ruth and Megan on their first Am placement!


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have Derby Results ?


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Fred Warf said:


> All I know - Open Jerry won with Kimber..Mike Taylor 2nd, Tyson 3rd, Lacy 4th


Congrats to Sky High Retrievers and Mike Taylor for the second strong Q performance in a row and for the 2nd in the Open!!! (Anyone know what dog?) Looking at the callbacks to the 4th and entry express it looks like it was Cruise! Great job!!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats Mel and Margo, Ruth and Megan

Jeff


----------

